# International Intelligence Institut [Taking alternates]



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

*History:*
Year 1967:
This year will be never forgotten by humankind. Two main event happen that year. The first man walk on the moon and the first mutant walk on earth. Puppeteer, that was the name the Washington Post gave him, and that is the name most people know him. Jimmy Guardia had the ability to control the minds of people. He took the White House in hostage, he wanted a ransom for the president. The commando team was all neutralized in a few moment, and became the body guard of the puppeteer. It was a crisis. No way to stop him. So Terry Sullivan, FBI agent, was chosen to bring the money he asked. When he met the Puppeteer, many shots was heard. Both the puppeteer and Terry Sullivan was dead. It was reported that Terry Sullivan was a mutant too, but his ability was a passive one, his brain had develloped differently. It was supposed that he was resistant to Guardia powers, and so he was able to shot the Puppeteer, before the commandos killed him, last act done under the domination of Jimmy Guardia.

Year 70s:
New mutants appeared in the world. First, they was exceptionnal, but fastly, the become more frequent. After some terrorist act from them, many organisaton was created in different country to control the mutant expension. In america, the Mutant Control Agency is created. His role is to find new mutants, list them and there powers, evaluate the risk they are, and create some action teams to be able to act against a new mutant terrorist.

Year 1981:
A mutant named Rupert Grey found the MUTANT: Mutant Union To A New Time. His organisation is pacific and want to stop the discrimination about mutant. His case is treated by the highest level of justice, and he win. The MCA mandat is change, they will record only the mutant who have broken some laws, and they won't track new mutant.

Years 80s:
The mutant phenomena is stabilizing. About 5% of the world population is affected by mutation. Mutation have been categorize. 90% of the mutants are of Iron class. Iron class mutation are purely esthetic. 9,9% are copper class: There mutation give them minor powers. Some of these mutation include having some new functionnal limb, being able to breath under water, or having very minor powers. 0.09% are silver class. These have weak extraordinary powers. 0,00999% are golden class, with great amount of power. 0,00001% are platinium class. Those mutants have powers to bring down an army at themself, that make about 30 in all the world, and the majority are enlisted in some governement organisation. The most famous one, is nicknamed the Patriot, and is member of one of the MCA action team.

*International Intelligence Institut*

Generally called the Institut, this Agency is know by most intelligence agency, but almost no one can identify one of his member. This agency is under the responsability of the president itself, and have for mandat to see to advice the president on international matters. Unknown to most, even the other american agency, it was they had to control "the exces" of the earth population: terrorism, drugs traffic, organized crime, industrial spying in sensible domain... and that, all over the world. In other words, all that could, in long term, affect the security of the USA.

The Institut is doing well his job, but with the growing number of mutant, it was normal for them to recruit some. Lately, a new group have been made, and they will soon enter into action.

*Recuitment*
For this game, I want to vreate a small group: 3 to 5 agent who will be member of the Institut. These mutants would have recieved a training of one or two years, but are mainly people who had some quality in there previous life. Generally, they have been recruited during an operation, as they frequently act with some local authority or civils. When, after the case is closed, the see a good potential, they recruit it. Some are going into training to become field agent, other remain in there posts and stay in contact with the Institut, as they have key position in some organisation.

How to create a potential agent:

I search from 3-4 field agents and 1-2 contacts. Both are created in the same manner, but each have a different advantage:

PL 10

Skills: 3:1 - I encourage to take many skills.

Powers:
Sources allowed: Mutant, Psychic, Science
Limited Source: Training (Not everything may be gained with training. Amzing saves, running and strike are good example of power that can be taken), Super-Science (I may restict too futuristic looking powers)
Forbidden Source: Mystic (Magic doesn't exist, as far as we know), Alien (We are alone in the world, as far as we know)

Forbiden Power:
Cosmic Power, Time Travel

Bonus:

Contact:
Choose 3 feats: Connected, Minions, Wealth (up to 2 times), Leadership, Skill Focus, Talented. (All restiction are waved for those bonus feats)

Field Agent:
Procuration 5: This allow the field agent to procure itself some gadget. These gadget can be chosen at any moment during the mission, but may take up to 24h to get. An agent may ask up to 5 PP of gadget per mission wihtout any question from the Institut.

Anyone can ask some gadget to the Institut, but you will need a really good reason if you have no procure left (or no procure at all), and it may take more than 24h to get.

Even if only 5% of the population are mutant, there may have


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Velmont, I would be very interested in this...  My character is mostly complete, I'll need to rewrite the background, play around with the points.  

But basically it will cover the needed healing, sneaky stuff, and be rather charismatic.

Edit:  Probably be better as a contact...  Yeah that should work nicely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Velmont, also if you’re looking at a collected group here there is a weakness in Crooks that you might want to see...  It would be hard for anyone to disobey orders.

Here's the write up for it from a previous character...



> - Quirk (fanatical): Unknown to Larissa the same serum that unleashed her powers also made it so that she would be unable to disobey the orders of the JCoS.  All Weapons capable of mass destructions have positive controls in place to protect the interest of the United States and this is no different.




Basically it requires a Will check verses (DC = 10 + CHA + SUPER CHA) of the one in charge of the orders.


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 28, 2004)

I'm still interested and I'm working on a character now. Hopefully have him done at some point tomorrow or maybe Saturday. Going to be a gunslinger type guy, with two-three minor powers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> Going to be a gunslinger type guy, with two-three minor powers.



Sweet.   I'm not sure where to category my character...  I suspect she should honestly be a platinum class but she would lack the ability to level an army by herself so I suspect she will be a gold. 

xbrokenxswordx, speaking of gunslingers do you have the new Nocturnal campaign setting that was released as part of the Superlink program?  If you do you might want to look at some of the expanded feats.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

@Brother Shatterstone: Fanatical is a good quirk, but I may add some circumstance bonus or penalty to the DC, it will not be a simple DC, as there may be events that ask to be fanatical without having official order recieved, they are simple rules follow by all agent, and by so, you would need to follow. And the penalty may come from the position of the person who give it to you. If your boss give an order, nothing surprising, if the leader of the institute or the president give you order, there may be some penalty.

@All: The player will be recruited for the best concepts, and not first come first serve. I will choose the team somewhere next week, depending on the amount of interest and the number of question asks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: Fanatical is a good quirk, but I may add some circumstance bonus or penalty to the DC, it will not be a simple DC.




Nor should it be.   Any additions to the quirk that you think need to be added works for me. 

I do think you should give some consideration to making all of the characters take this weakness.  It fits the game if you ask me and they had two years to do it all subtle like. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> @All: The player will be recruited for the best concepts, and not first come first serve. I will choose the team somewhere next week, depending on the amount of interest and the number of question asks.




I give my full support to this and hopefully mine will be something Velmont likes...  I've been told its rather unique more than once...  If that's good or bad is yet to be seen...  :\ 

The character is basically done but still needs some work so instead of posting the whole thing I thought I would just post stuff that I know you would want to see now.  Anyhow character was pulled from a game that didn’t make it on another board.  Anyhow there where numerous people that had to approve the character so I think all of this should be okay but you of course have final say Velmont. 



> NAME INCORPOREAL [+6 pp/rank+11, 71 total] 10 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL: The serum gave Larissa the ability to control the electromagnetic attraction between her molecules, allowing her to become incorporeal. It also gives her minor control of visible light (a part of the electromagnetic spectrum) such that she can deflect it away from her allowing her to become invisible. Larissa by becoming lighter than the air can slowly float through it.
> - EXTRAS: Duration: Continuous, Ghost Touch, Phase Attack, Invisibility
> ...




The Extra Attack is a power stunt that is show for the weapon power. (pg. 92)  

Things of note:
Paralysis, is not on the list that is shown for this power stunt but it is a touch attack with no range.  It was just the best choice for the character and I still think this.  Like all of her powers based upon Incorporeal she must be incorporeal to attack with Paralyzation.



> NAME SUPER-CHARISMA [+2 pp/rank+0, 20 total] 10 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL: With the ability to control her body on the molecular level Larissa has rearranged herself to be the pinnacle in attraction that few, if any, can resist.
> - EXTRAS: *Mind Control, Area x3 (Flaws: Permanent, Limited: Sight Limited: Emotion Control, Limited: One (Attraction)*- FLAWS: Restricted: Attraction. This power only works against those who find her attractive.




I know the above looks crazy but it’s relatively simple.  What your looking at is flawed Super Charisma, that might not be flawed, but it is also the full cost of Super Charisma.  

Why would I this?

Honestly the answer is pretty simple this is the best in character approach to this.  I never really liked the flaws that where in the M&M book.  I mean not all guys are attracted to women, and not all women are attracted to women.  So why should the flaws they present make you immune based upon what your sex is instead of what sex you’re attracted to?  So her super charisma, SC, is flaws out that only people who are attracted to women find her to be everything we associate with charisma.  To them she’s a natural leader, and a hell of a looker, etc. 

So why not just leave it at that?

Well to be honest, I wanted her attractiveness to be so ampped up that even those not attracted to women might pause and be mesmerized be her beauty.  (Hence the serious flawed out emotion control…  The range of this power is basically what I would consider sight…  I wasn’t sure how far it should go or how better to flaw it so it might need some work but right now her “area” of effect is 300 feet.  (The length of a football field.) Anyhow, someone not attracted to females would get a will check to resist this.

Permanent?  As a flaw?

This is probably the touchiest part of this but this isn’t something she can control, it’s simply part of her…  For lack of a better word its “natural.”   Now, why this is a flaw instead of an extra?  Well simply put this would be a great power to have for like 5 minutes and then your going to get tried of people always gawking at you, hitting on you, or worse trying to force themselves upon you.  Remember you don’t control their actions, she might be able to escape via diplomacy based upon her charisma, but if a violent rapist was attracted to you it could quickly become a flaw…  So that’s why this is a flaw.  It interferes her ability to interact with the normal world. 

As for how this would effect other PC...  I hope they would take the chance to enjoy the attraction but consider we've spent two years together I imagine its' not as stunning as before and that maybe they should have access to the power immunity...   I mean PC are always given there own choice, so they can chose to be effected or totally ignore this effect.  It's not like it's domination.   



> NAME HEALING [+1 pp/rank+5, 15 total] 10 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL: Using her own healthy molecules to replaces though damaged in others Larissa can heal them by taking on their damage which she her body will regenerate back to normal.
> - FLAWS: Empathic Healing, Others Only
> - PARTIAL EXTRA: Regeneration (5 Ranks)




This simply means she can heal others by using her own body as her own body can heal the damage quicker than they can.

Lastly there was one other effect that she could do with her body that wasn’t really written on the sheet.  She could change her eye, hair, and make subtle changes to her skin color, from Nordic pale with no tan to a beach bunny with a tan, because of her ability to control her body on a molecular level.

Everyone knows it’s her, its gives no disguise bonus nor was it a disguise in by itself, it was simply just a byproduct of her abilities.  Besides it couldn’t be stated if I wanted to cause of the superpower stacking rules…  The +10 to disguise she gets from her super charisma prevents this…  So if this is okay I would like to continue this trend.  If not I understand but once again it is all FX.  (Special effect, no in game effect other than for roleplaying.)

So Velmont, what good to go and what would you like to see fixed?


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> xbrokenxswordx, speaking of gunslingers do you have the new Nocturnal campaign setting that was released as part of the Superlink program?  If you do you might want to look at some of the expanded feats.





I haven't picked it up no. Is it a print book or a PDF? If it's print I'll have a REALLY hard time finding it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> I haven't picked it up no. Is it a print book or a PDF? If it's print I'll have a REALLY hard time finding it.




It's in print.  Green Ronin Pub released it.

Amazon.com 

Anyhow if your looking at it only for this game definitely talk to V about it before you buy.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

@Brother Shatterstone:

Interesting concept... here my comments:

-The source of her power coming from a serum, I am really not sure that would fit, but that's just background, I am sure you can easily come with another explanation. But the work that have been done on the genetic code and the mutation are really not advance yet. no one have yet stimulated in laboratory the gene of mutation.

-Incorproreal: That's seem fine with me. Having Paralysis as stunt is ok, and having the touch flaw make just plain sense, it would be the opposite that I would have seen weird, but I am wondering, wouldn't make more sense to have stun instead. The main difference is, as I see, you are acting on an unusula manner on the electric fields of the body of the subject. So the Fortitude roll make more sense to me. One or the other, take what you prefer.

-Super-Charisma: Why do it easy when you can do it complicated  Why just have Super-Charisma, flaw:Attractive. The flaw would have for effect to affect only the persons who could find you attractive, so it wouldn't apply to an homosexual of the opposite sex. If you want, it can give you too anoying people around, but remember you may want some times to keep a low profile. Finally, for the Permanent, the errata make Super-Charisma permanent.

-Healing: Fine here.

-Shapeshift: You could pay a stunt for that. The main advantage I see in that, it is you can you your disguise skill without having to use some disguise kit. No need of new lenses, some hair coloring and makeup. In game terms, I would give you a reduce time lenght to use you skill. If you need to hide in the crowd, it would be a free action instead of a full action. For the impersonnating your usual cover identity, you may take only one minute instead of 10, just the time to dress.

Ok, it make many comments, but as you see, nothing major to change, majority are just suggestion.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Interesting concept... here my comments:




Cool, I'm very glad that you like it. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> The source of her power coming from a serum, I am really not sure that would fit, but that's just background, I am sure you can easily come with another explanation.



That was a complete mistake as it's simply leftover from an older game...  She'll simply be a mutant in this game. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> -Incorproreal: So the Fortitude roll make more sense to me. One or the other, take what you prefer.






			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> -Super-Charisma: Why do it easy when you can do it complicated  Why just have Super-Charisma, flaw:Attractive. The flaw would have for effect to affect only the persons who could find you attractive, so it wouldn't apply to an homosexual of the opposite sex.




This is the exact flaw that she is running on her super charisma except that she also has a permanently flawed, for lack of a better word, aura that makes all those that look upon her make a will save or feel attraction to her.  



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> If you want, it can give you too annoying people around, but remember you may want some times to keep a low profile.



When she's visible its my hope that she wouldn't be able to keep a low profile.  Say she walked into a room, all the heads should turn to steer at her in response.  She's completely captivating.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Finally, for the Permanent, the errata make Super-Charisma permanent.




Yes but it doesn't effect mind control/emotional control, which if I remember right is a half action.  I'm at work right now, so either later on in the day or when I get home tonight I'll rip the emotional control power out of the Super Charisma so it will be easy for all to see how it works. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> -Shapeshift: You could pay a stunt for that. The main advantage I see in that, it is you can you your disguise skill without having to use some disguise kit.




I would be willing to pay a stunt for this but one other thing to run by you is that simply because of her emotional control/super charisma, both of which are written as permanent powers, she should never be able to disguise herself.  She could change her entire appearance but because of these powers it going to be completely obvious that the former blonde and now raven blacked haired beauty is one and the same.  

So since using it as a disguise is out of the question is it really worth the 2PP? 

BTW:  her control of her hair ends at the follicle, the only part of the human hair that is alive, for her to change her hair color is slightly involved in that she needs to shave her old hair off and then wait about 15 to 20 for her new colored hair to completely grow out thanks in part because of her regeneration.    (Of course a little trimming to completely remove the old color would probably be needed.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2004)

As promised here's the emotional aura of attraction that she projects.



> NAME MIND CONTROL  [+1 pp/rank+0, 10 total] 10 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL: A perfect physical goddess among mortals the very sight of Larissa can cause attraction in those not normally effected or attracted to women.
> - EXTRAS: Area x3
> - FLAWS: Emotion Control, Limited: One (Attraction) Permanent, Restricted: Sight


----------



## buzzard (May 29, 2004)

I've been working on a character idea, but I don't know if you'll like it. He's a mutant, but he would have to have existed prior to your listed first mutant appearance. His powers are basically immune to aging and some pretty serious regeneration. He's known as Immortal Man. He is well endowed in physical skills, but a bit lacking in the mental ones as a side effect of his powers. You see hi regeneration works on all of his body including brain cells. Thus they are being replaced at a pretty serious rate. Most basic social skills get passed along, but any serious knowledge ends up becomming very hazy (he will have 1 rank in a bunch of knowledge skills, but that's it) . The physical skills are retained because muscle memory is kep even though those cells are constantly replaced. Pretty much it will be a bunch of BAB and defense and the regen power, also Immune to aging, starvation, disease, and suffocation. His physical skills will be prolific (lots of all of them). I've been working on the numbers on a spreadsheet. I'll let you seem them when I'm teaked the numbers. 

He's also been wondering around the world for quite some time. He has a vague reccolections of the past as if he'd seen it personally, but he doesn't really remember anything pefectly if it's any serious time back (even a couple years). The Institute would likely hear of his existance and recruit him. He's likely the source of such legends as the Wandering Jew.


buzzard


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2004)

@Brother Shatterstone: The permanent flaw wouldn't be an appropriate one. What you want, it would be something more like: extra: Trigger (On view), flaw: Uncontrolled. As the trigger is not something you can perceived (someone in your back would be affected too), it cost 2pp/rank. So, here a suggestion how to build it that do what you want:



> NAME MIND CONTROL [+1 pp/rank+0, 10 total] 10 Ranks
> - SOURCE: Mutation
> - SPECIAL: A perfect physical goddess among mortals the very sight of Larissa can cause attraction in those not normally effected or attracted to women.
> - EXTRAS: Area x3, Trigger x2 (on sight)
> - FLAWS: Emotion Control, Limited: One (Attraction), Uncontrol, Restricted: Sight, Rangex2 (Self)




And one last thing, if you don't want to be narcissic, take power immunity   

@Buzzard: No problem, as long as he is not too old. You can simply forget when he was born and his oldest memory would be about a century ago. You know, I start to have some devious plan for such a character


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: The permanent flaw wouldn't be an appropriate one.



Okay... 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> What you want, it would be something more like: extra: Trigger (On view), flaw: Uncontrolled. As the trigger is not something you can perceived (someone in your back would be affected too), it cost 2pp/rank.




Okay, I totally agree with the trigger extra.  

but I'm sort of lost on the *uncontrolled* flaw as this would mean that the power only works when the DM says so...  At least that's how it's written in the book, are you suggesting the uncontrolled flaw as a way to show that she can't turn it off and that its always in effect?   

Also what's the *range* flaw in there for?   :\  Sorry I've looked at it from a few different ways but haven't been able to make heads or tales out of it.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> And one last thing, if you don't want to be narcissic, take power immunity




Yeah that would be a good idea... 

Oh and I sent you a PM btw.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

I'm interested. as before I'm thinking an ant totem/ gadgeteer type. Considering him to be a contact. 
Think tony stark with ant powers (very limited.)

Basiclly super str, con, int protection and a few devices.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm interested. as before I'm thinking an ant totem/ gadgeteer type. Considering him to be a contact.
> Think tony stark with ant powers (very limited.)
> 
> Basiclly super str, con, int protection and a few devices.




Wrong Avenger, your thinking Antman,  aka Henry Pym, Goliath, Giant Man, Yellow Jacket etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Wrong Avenger, your thinking Antman,  aka Henry Pym, Goliath, Giant Man, Yellow Jacket etc.



hmmm when I saw that I thought maybe he meant he was going to be an alcoholic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Wrong Avenger, your thinking Antman,  aka Henry Pym, Goliath, Giant Man, Yellow Jacket etc.



Actualy no.... more tony with peter parker thrown in.
Hank pym could not have super str with out growing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> hmmm when I saw that I thought maybe he meant he was going to be an alcoholic.



No.. but acidic spit.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 30, 2004)

Well, originally I was just going to post a concept, but the background kind of wrote itself, and after that the rest was easy.  The only stuff that isn't straight out of the book about him is making the blindsight feat stem from his mental abilities (rather than a sense) as an extra, and applying the obvious flaw to telepathy.  Also, I listed penetrating attack as a stunt of mind control rather than a feat.  I think it makes more sense that way.


```
Name: Johann Kupler
Age: 32
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 172 lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

Str: 12 +1
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 12 +1
Int: 18 +4
Wis: 18 +4
Cha: 10 +0

Dam: +1 (+1 con)
Fort: +1 (+1 con)
Refl: +13 (+3 dex, +10 6th sense)
Will: +6 (+4 wis, +2 feat)

Init: +3 (+3 dex)
Speed: 30'

BAB: 2
Melee: +3 (+2 BAB, +1 str)
Ranged: +5 (+2 BAB, +3 dex)
Mental: +6 (+2 BAB, +4 wis)

BDB: 10
Defense: 33 (+10 BDB, +3 dex, +10 6th sense)
Flat-Footed: 30 (+10 BDB, +10 6th sense)
Mental: 24 (+10 BDB, +4 wis)

Skills: 87 ranks total
Computers: +12 (8 ranks, +4 int)
Drive: +8 (5 ranks, +3 dex)
Knowledge(history): +9 (5 ranks, +4 int)
Languages: English, French, German, Spanish (3 ranks + native)
Listen: +17 (13 ranks, +4 wis) 
Medicine: +10 (6 ranks, +4 wis)
Science(chemistry): +12 (8 ranks, +4 int)
Science(psychology): +17 (13 ranks, +4 int)
Sense Motive: +17 (13 ranks, +4 wis)
Spot: +17 (+13 ranks, +4 wis)

Feats:
Defensive Move
Iron Will
Blindfight
Blindsight(super, extra:mental)
All-around Sight(super)
Psychic Awareness(super)

Powers:
Telepathy [+1 pp/rank+0, 10 total] 10 ranks 
- stunts: none
- source: mutation 
- extras: none
- flaws: obvious (see below)

Mind Control [+1 pp/rank+6, 16 total] 10 ranks
- stunts: Mental Link, Penetrating Attack x2 
- source: mutation
- extras: none
- flaws: obvious (see below)

6th sense [+4 pp/rank+0, 40 total] 10 ranks 
- stunts: none
- source: mutation
- extras: none
- flaws: none
- notes: 6th sense is a power I created, but mechanically it's exactly the
 same as combat sense, and super-dex with the flaw that it doesn't affect 
skills.  So the power rank is added to Johann's dodge bonus and his reflex 
saves, and isn't lost when he's suprised.  I changed the name to reflect that 
it stems from his mental powers, as opposed to improved physical abilities.

Procurement [bonus] 5 ranks

Weakness: Disturbing (see below)

PP spent: Attributes: 26, BAB: 6, BDB: 20, Skills: 29, Feats: 13, Powers: 66 Weakness: -10
```

*Appearance:* Johann is of below average height, with blue eyes and short blonde hair.  He's currently in the best shape of his life, but it only partially compensates for his naturally small build.  He always dresses well, generally wearing a suit.  A distinct purple glow constantly surrounds his head.  This glow is a visual manifestation of his powers, and it is always there because his 6th sense is always active.  Most of the time it appears to just be light, but it's clearly something more than that because it can still be seen if he wears a hat or helmet.  When he is also using his mind control or telepathy, it becomes brighter and crackles with energy.  Also when he uses mind control or telepathy, the person he is linked to gains a similar aura around their head, which looks like his when only 6th sense is active.

*Background:* Johann Kupler had a rather unhappy childhood.  From a young age, it was obvious that he was very bright.  This led to him being alienated from other children his age, and a lot of teasing from the other children.  He should have been in a private school, but his parents couldn't afford it.  Things turned around for him when he graduated from high school at the top of his class, with perfect SATs, and a free ride to nearly any college.  He chose Yale, where he quickly became a star in the psychology department.  The good times continued to roll for the next 10 years, as he graduated, earned a doctorate, and became a prominent researcher, with a beautiful fiance, Margeret Villa.  His reports on the nature of psychosis and the criminal mind were lauded by the psychology community.  He was even consulted on occasion by the International Intelligence Institute for profiling of criminals.  

It all crashed down one night when he came home early and found his fiance in bed with another man.  Suddenly, he developed a splitting headache as Margeret and the other man (he never even found out the guy's name) leapt out the window of his 2nd story bedroom.  He was trying to piece together what had happened when the police arrived.  Nobody was quite sure what had happened, but the new purple aura around his head made Johann a prime suspect.  It turned out that the man had died in the fall.  He spent two nights in jail contemplating a brutal public trial with the MCA, when he was approached with an offer he couldn't refuse - join the III, and all charges would be dropped.

Over the next month, entirely by phone, he left his position at Yale to do 'independant research', and broke off contact with Margeret and virtually everyone else he knew.  His continued refusal to see them in person helped.  Margeret still isn't sure why she jumped out the window that night, but she suspects...  At the III, he realized that much of his success in life had come from subconciously reading what he needed to know from other people's minds.  He learned more about his powers, discovering he had the ability to talk to people telepathically, mentally sense his surroundings, and control other's mind's.  The III began training him as a field agent where he could put his mental powers to the fullest use, and trained him in Jun-po, a defensive martial art.  He has excelled in his training just as he has everything else in life, and is now ready for his first mission. 

*Personality:*  Johann has always been a very intense person, and the recent events in his life haven't helped.  He's become cynical and has a morbid sense of  humor, and he generally expects to be in control of any situation, believing he's the best suited for the role.  This would be more of a problem if his arrogance wasn't justified. 

So what does everyone think?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

*Cricket (PL 10) – Argent Silvermage*

Cricket
secret ID: Anthony Parker
HP: 5

gender: Male
age: 41
height: 6’2” 
weight: 225
size: Medium
hair: Black
eyes: Black

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 14 +2
DEX 16 +3
CON 14 +2
INT 16 +3
WIS 12 +1
CHA 10 +0 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +6
FORT +6
REF +3
WILL +1

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +2
SPD 30

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 6
DEF 8
FLAT 6
MENTAL 7

BASE ATTACK 6
MELEE +8
RANGED +9
MENTAL +n/a

~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Science Electronics [+13/10]
*Science Physics [+6/3] 
*Computers [+13/10]
*Disable Device [+8/5] 
Intimidate [+10/10]
*Open Lock [+8/5]
*Pilot [+8/5]
*Drive [+8/5]
*Repair [+13/10]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Immune to radiation, pressure, poison and disease
Radio Broadcast (device flaw)
Radio Hearing (device flaw)
Darkvision/sonar (device flaw)
All around sight (device flaw)
Extra Limb (device flaw) 2 robot arms

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Super Strength [+9 pp/rank+2, 38 total] 4 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: 
- EXTRAS: Protection, leaping, Super Constitution
- P EXTRAS: 
- STUNTS: Lifting

Alternate form: Semi solid (Swarm of grasshoppers) [+5 pp/rank, 15 total] 3 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation

Clinging [+1 pp/rank, 6 total] 6 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation

Gadgets [+1 pp/rank, 10 total] 10 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Science

Datalink [+1 pp/rank, 5 total] 5 ranks
- SOURCE: Science
- Flaw: Device

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Vulnerable to Cold attacks. 

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [22] 
BASE ATT [18] 
BASE DEF [12] 
SKILLS [21/63] 
FEATS [13] 
POWERS [74] 
WEAKNESS [-10] 
TOTAL [160] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 
Anthony was one of the first mutants to be sent to the Institute. His parents were from a very poor background and they couldn’t deal with the infant who could throw them around and climb walls. 

 He grew up in labs and took lab work at an early age. His love of gadgets and gizmos was well known and he while not super intelligent was exceedingly bright. His combat training was minimal due to his distaste for fieldwork. But recent developments in his life have changed that. He realizes that his powers have made him a “joke” at the institute because he has “cricket” powers. 

He is a computer and electronics specialist. His “carapace” backpack holds all sorts of components that he can fit together on the fly to produce a variety of gadgets. As well as sporting a pair of robotic arms and his data feed array. The built in helmet grants him enhanced sensory perception.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

@All: A little precision. The mode of recruitment of the Institut is not as you usually see in other game. They don't search for mutants. It is during an operation, when someone out of the Institut is performing well, or have learn too much about something, he may be ask to join the Institut.

@Argent Silvermage: You may be recruited by a governement group. You may be one of the last that have been taken during childhood by the MCA, before the MUTANT win his case in justice. You have been on an action team, but your because you are quite good with computer, you have been ask to help in a join operation with the NSA and the Institut. The Institut approach you at that moment, and you have accepted to help them, by staying in the MCA as a contact. Now, you are now working on some ghost operation with the MCA, and give some help to the Institut when they ask it. What do you think of that?

@Kangaxx: Same thing, I doubt you would have been watch for a long time by the Institut, except if you were related to one of his case. But the MCA could, and they wanted to put a trial for you, because the man kill himself when he jumped. The Institut offer you help, if you were willing to help them. You accept, and all the charge was released.

@Brother Shatterstone: It is just Permanent would mean the duration of the control is permanent, you can activate and choose the targets. Uncontrol would mean you can't choose it. And for the DM, well, just let say I decide to activate it all the time. I just find the name's of the flaw more explicit, not that would affect how the power work.

The range flaw make the range goes from sigth, to normal, to touch, to self (that mean you can take it 3 times instead of two, didn't see it was sight at first). Then, you have area extra 4 times (one more for the extra range flaw). So, your power can only be centered on you, just like an aura an affect an area of 5ft burst * power level *2 *2 *2, in your case, 400ft. Without it, you could put the center of the area anywhere in you line of sight, but as you describe it, it is always centered on you. And that's the reason why you need power immunity, because you are always targeted


----------



## Kangaxx (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @All: A little precision. The mode of recruitment of the Institut is not as you usually see in other game. They don't search for mutants. It is during an operation, when someone out of the Institut is performing well, or have learn too much about something, he may be ask to join the Institut.
> @Kangaxx: Same thing, I doubt you would have been watch for a long time by the Institut, except if you were related to one of his case. But the MCA could, and they wanted to put a trial for you, because the man kill himself when he jumped. The Institut offer you help, if you were willing to help them. You accept, and all the charge was released.




I thought he could have been on a watch list because the Institute had consulted him on his research, and noticed that he was a mutant, but they hadn't recruited him then because his powers were staying at a passive level.  If that's not acceptable, I can make some changes to his background.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @All: A little precision. The mode of recruitment of the Institut is not as you usually see in other game. They don't search for mutants. It is during an operation, when someone out of the Institut is performing well, or have learn too much about something, he may be ask to join the Institut.




Yeah I've noticed this...   I'm trying to figure out how to interweave my character to the Institut, or do you mean institute, and I have the fallowing questions:

I selected contact, to mean this sounds like someone who isn't tried into the institute proper but instead works in their chosen field and keeps tabs of events in it.  Is this correct?

If not, what's the difference between a contact and a field agent?  (besides character creation advantages.)

Are mutants persecuted in life but not in the court?  (Basically does the typical person have issues with mutants?)

If they our persecuted would it be possible for one to become rich and famous with people realizing that the person is a mutant?

Lastly, are dangerous mutants gathered and locked up to protect the world?

In your world when do most mutant powers kick in?  (puberty?)

I had more but I forgot them...  lucky you  



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: It is just Permanent *snip* and the the range flaw make... *snipe*




cool, we are both trying to do the same thing and your way works for me.   Though to be honest I hadn't once thought about centering it on anything other than here.  



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Which is why you need power immunity, because you are always targeted



  Will do.  

Does this mean that the other PC will be affected also or will you open up the power immunity to them also?


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I thought he could have been on a watch list because the Institute had consulted him on his research, and noticed that he was a mutant, but they hadn't recruited him then because his powers were staying at a passive level.  If that's not acceptable, I can make some changes to his background.




The Institut doesn't bother if you are a mutant or not. It is a minority who are mutants. Many operative need to be follow by psy after some pretty hard mission, so they would have some for them already. As you are a good psy, you may have been consulted for a precise case or two in the past, without you knowing who they really were. 

For the case of  uncontrol mutation manifestation, just as you've describe, it is the MCA who have the charge of that. If that guy just ran away, they would have offered some medical help to you instead, if you are american.

So here two suggestion. As a field agent, the scenario I gave you would make more sense. 

If you want to be a contact, it could be something like that. After that man jump out and ran away, you were lost, so you call a friend of yours, a psy. He suggest you to take a break and start to do martial arts, as it is a good way to learn to master himself. The Institut and the MCA never contact you, because you are living in Montreal, so you are not rules by American laws. Now, the life as come back more normal, and you are still working at Montreal...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Argent Silvermage: You may be recruited by a governement group. You may be one of the last that have been taken during childhood by the MCA, before the MUTANT win his case in justice. You have been on an action team, but your because you are quite good with computer, you have been ask to help in a join operation with the NSA and the Institut. The Institut approach you at that moment, and you have accepted to help them, by staying in the MCA as a contact. Now, you are now working on some ghost operation with the MCA, and give some help to the Institut when they ask it. What do you think of that?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 30, 2004)

I editted Johann to include your field agent suggestion, I thought it fit his personality better than the contact one.  I also corrected a few typos and added a better explanation of his weakness in the appearance section.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I selected contact, to mean this sounds like someone who isn't tried into the institute proper but instead works in their chosen field and keeps tabs of events in it.  Is this correct?




Contacts are people who officially work outside the Institute. It can be a police officier, a known professional in medecine, psychology, electronics, computer, ect, a politician, a person working in an other intelligence agency. They all work full times in there own domain, and gives some help to the Institut and the Institut offer them some support in exchange. More important, you know a lot less about the organisation than a field agent. Some even doesn't know the name of the Institute or they are an organization at all.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are mutants persecuted in life but not in the court?  (Basically does the typical person have issues with mutants?)




They are victim of discrimination. Just compare to any minority today, and it is a bit worst than that. Some governement have many slaves mutants, some only control them. In European Economic Union and North America, they are officially equals, but the people have still biased against them.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If they our persecuted would it be possible for one to become rich and famous with people realizing that the person is a mutant?




It's depend of the country. For some country, it's not problem. Middle East, a few known mutants are rich, but they are born in a rich family, generally oil fortune. In some african country, not a chance. If you want to be rich, just tell me the country and I'll tell you if it make sense.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Lastly, are dangerous mutants gathered and locked up to protect the world?




Doh! Forget to talk about that. Alkatraz (is it written like that?) have reopen. A force field surround it. That field make all mutation and psionics powers to go off. There is many gold and a few platinium jailed in it. Copper and less powerfull gold are in some high security prison with some cells construct just for mutants. Iron locked with normal people.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In your world when do most mutant powers kick in?  (puberty?)




Most physical mutation show at birth. Not physical mutation show up at puberty. Psionics start to show during childhood, but take time to go at there full power, it can take 10 or 20 years. There rules apply 60 to 75% of the time. No scientific rules have been edicted yet on the subject.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does this mean that the other PC will be affected also or will you open up the power immunity to them also?




If they are in range, sure


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Some even doesn't know the name of the Institute or they are an organization at all.




Well with her powers I was figuring either she would be in the entertainment field, modeling, acting, etc. (Her preformace checks would be insane.) or she could have been locked up cause she was/is a threat.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> It's depend of the country. For some country, it's not problem. Middle East, a few known mutants are rich, but they are born in a rich family, generally oil fortune. In some african country, not a chance. If you want to be rich, just tell me the country and I'll tell you if it make sense.




In American, if either of the two will work but I might play around with her citizenship.  (UK, England and/or US)



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Doh! Forget to talk about that. Alkatraz (is it written like that?) have reopen. A force field surround it. That field make all mutation and psionics powers to go off. There is many gold and a few platinium jailed in it. Copper and less powerfull gold are in some high security prison with some cells construct just for mutants. Iron locked with normal people.




Okay, what class is my character?  (just curious)




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Most physical mutation show at birth. Not physical mutation show up at puberty. Psionics start to show during childhood, but take time to go at there full power, it can take 10 or 20 years. There rules apply 60 to 75% of the time. No scientific rules have been edicted yet on the subject.




I'm going to probably have her start at puberty since some of her powers can be scene in a sexual nature. 

Also my character is far younger than the rest...  Say 20, or so.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

@Brother: Showbusiness is pretty fine, I got a good idea of how include such a person into the game... well many manner   

No one is jail just because he is a threat in America, Canada and EEU. If an intelligence agency find someone who is considered a threat, he will put someone to watch his activity, and will act in consequence.

With the power you describe, you'll be Gold. To give some idea, a Iron class would have some esthetic mutation, maybe one usefull feat, like Amphibious or Extra Limb. Copper would be PL 1 to 3, Silver: 4-7, Gold: 8-12, Platinium : 13+. I doubt you'll be consider higher than that, but can be seen as lower if your powers are weak. Example, someone with combat sense only would be consider copper, maybe silver if he have a good combat training with that, even at PL10. And a human with device stay a human too.

@All: So, to see what we have on list for the futuer recruitment:

Argent: Techno Grasshopper Totem
Buzzard: Immortal amnesic wanderer
Kangaxx: Psychologist Telepath
Brother: Popular Ghost Showbusiness Star
xbrokenxswordx: Gunslinger

To everyone new to this thread, there is some time left and I pick the best concept, so you still have chance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Brother: Showbusiness is pretty fine, I got a good idea of how include such a person into the game... well many manner




Great sounds like a plan.  

Two more questions... sorry  

1] If a mutant child was to become an orphanage with no other family would the government step in and raises it? or would it simply be sent to an orphanage?

2] are we doing the fanatical weakness for the whole group or are we going to pass on it?


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 1] If a mutant child was to become an orphanage with no other family would the government step in and raises it? or would it simply be sent to an orphanage?




It depend if your power manifest before or after the MUTANT trials. Before, it would surely be the MCA who would have taken care of you. After, you would have gone into an orphanage, except if you would be a danger to other kids, in that case, an orphanage for mutant woudl have been created.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 2] are we doing the fanatical weakness for the whole group or are we going to pass on it?




No, fanaticals are rare, many agent have disobey some order, but everyone knows that agent that turn against there  own agency will be track by them, so everyone have a good level of obedience


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> It depend if your power manifest before or after the MUTANT trials.




Asumming we gaming in 2004 then it would be possible as she wasn't born untill after the court case. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> After, you would have gone into an orphanage, except if you would be a danger to other kids, in that case, an orphanage for mutant woudl have been created.




Depending on which powers kicked in first she could have been at risk from others...  Say her aura of attraction kicked in first then she would have had no real way to protect herself from kids that lacks morals and that didn't mind how she felt while they dealt with her attraction...  (I'm assuimg this issue wouldn't have been ignored and they would have gotten her to a safe place before a rape happend, okay?)

Anyhow this mutant orphanage...  What would it have been liked?  Would they really allow someone to adopt them?  Would anyone really want too?  Could these orphanages really have just been cover to start training a mutant at an early age?  (at least for non combative roles, something that my character should be able to star at.)


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Asumming we gaming in 2004 then it would be possible as she wasn't born untill after the court case.




I will make it starts 2004. The trials was in the early 80s, it starts in 81, but I didn't give how much time it takes. It must have been in all media, and the governement should wanted to finish it quick enough to make that forgotten before the next election, so it should have ended somewhere in 82,



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Depending on which powers kicked in first she could have been at risk from others...  Say her aura of attraction kicked in first then she would have had no real way to protect herself from kids that lacks morals and that didn't mind how she felt while they dealt with her attraction...  (I'm assuimg this issue wouldn't have been ignored and they would have gotten her to a safe place before a rape happend, okay?)
> 
> Anyhow this mutant orphanage...  What would it have been liked?  Would they really allow someone to adopt them?  Would anyone really want too?  Could these orphanages really have just been cover to start training a mutant at an early age?  (at least for non combative roles, something that my character should be able to star at.)




Yes, they can be adopted, but the person who are willing are rare, and the condition are greater. First, the kids must not be a danger anymore, he must has learned to control his powers. Even then, he will be followed by a social supervisor and a psy for about 5 to 10 years, or until he gains his majority, to be sure he adapts himself well


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yes, they can be adopted, but the person who are willing are rare, and the condition are greater. First, the kids must not be a danger anymore, he must has learned to control his powers. Even then, he will be followed by a social supervisor and a psy for about 5 to 10 years, or until he gains his majority, to be sure he adapts himself well




Right and if no one will adopt them?  What happens there?  I'm sort of working on a ward of the state angle right now...    (She’s still a US citizen, and there for free to do what she wants when she comes of age, 18,  so she could indeed doing acting or what not, but at the same time they could have prepped her, even unknowingly for the institute.  Aka fanatical)


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I have bad news.  A lot of crap has come up in real life in the last few days, and I don't feel comfortable starting a new game right now, when I'm worried that I may have to quit the old ones.   So I'm going to have to bow out.  Sorry.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 1, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Buzzard: No problem, as long as he is not too old. You can simply forget when he was born and his oldest memory would be about a century ago. You know, I start to have some devious plan for such a character




Somehow I rather expected such. Calinon is rubbing off on you. 

I'm thinking of taking something like the naive flaw based on his rather sketchy memory. However I might not. It all depends on the math. I'mm still running numbers. I should have it done in a day or two. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2004)

@Buzzard: Calinon, having some influence on me? I doubt  It's ok for the delay, no problem, anyway, it's look like pretty slow these times for most of the games, so it slow off myself. Too much influence it seems.

@Kangaxx: Sorry to hear that. I hope things will fix themselves fast. If you are interested, I may put on an alternative list, and just tell me when you would come back, new victims... hum, characters to add a little more depth to the game may be good, if all is rolling well.

@ Brother Shatterstone: Orphans are raised by the orphonage, they go to school like everyone if they are considered stable. If not, they have private tutor. When they become major, they will be follow for some time, as if they were adopted. Some who have good powers will be approach by the MCA, as the governement have more easily access to them, so they can join a mutant team.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Some who have good powers will be approach by the MCA, as the governement have more easily access to them, so they can join a mutant team.



So with her powers, mainly her healing/regeneration, incorporeal and invisibility she makes it seem like she would be an interesting addition to nearly anything but its your game and your organization so do you think that the MCA would go after her?


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Kangaxx: Sorry to hear that. I hope things will fix themselves fast. If you are interested, I may put on an alternative list, and just tell me when you would come back, new victims... hum, characters to add a little more depth to the game may be good, if all is rolling well.




I know things will be pretty hectic for at least the next two weeks, and after that I'm not sure.  If you want to keep an alternate list, I have no complaints, but right now I can't guarantee that I'll have more availability anytime soon.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 2, 2004)

This game is still open? I was afraid that when I couldn't make it to the computer last week I'd miss my chance to apply. I'm glad to see I'm not to late.

Anyway my character Idea is this. A kid who grew up normally most of his life until college. He was a bit of a daydreamer and was fascinated in dragons, he always thought it would be cool to be one. One day after an extremely stressful class he went to bed and had the most vivid dream about being a dragon and flying over the countryside. When he woke up he was in the prison for mutants. Apperently he actually had turned into a dragon and had terrorized some poor farmer out of town and eaten his cows. It was soon determined that he had a mutation that allowed him to turn into a dragon, unfortunately he had no control over his actions when he did.He spent the next few years with the institute learning how to control his powers. It was slow work but eventually he was able to turn into his dragon form without losing his mind in the process. Not wanting to go back to his old life anymore, and wanting to repay the institute for helping him out, he decided to join the institute as a field agent.

The characters powers are permanent growth, winged flight, and a modified energy blast for a breath weapon. He will also have the identity change feat.

Well there's my idea. If you like it I can put more detail into the background and work up the stats. I'll warn you now that I am a bit of a munchkin when I create characters.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

@Brother Shatterstone: You would be the kind of mutant who would have been contacted. A field medic (Healing) who need a minimal training to protect himself (Incorporeal), just too great. But you would had to wear at every moment, a device that shut down your aura, so you don't charm the whole organisation.

@Kangaxx: Well, hope to see you at least on Day of futur pass.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Well there's my idea. If you like it I can put more detail into the background and work up the stats. I'll warn you now that I am a bit of a munchkin when I create characters.




Good mutant concept, but with one flaw. The Institut doesn't train mutants, it is out of there juridiction. They will help mutant if they have something to gain. An example would be you have been in something that matter to the Institut, and you manifest your powers during that time. They would take them under there wing, you have proven to be usefull to them and you already knows them.

You would have been train by the MCA, it is there juridiction, and have a lot more people to help in that matter. Now, you could have join them, and during a mission where you work with some other guys (they were the Institut, but you didin't know at that time), they saw some potential in you, and so recruit you. You could have gone to the Institute, or more simply stay in MCA and you would be a contact for them, as they always need people in other intelligence agency.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 3, 2004)

NAME Drake
secret ID: Paul Hamilton
HP: 2

gender: M
age: 21
height: 20' (Longer from tail to neck, or from wingtips)
weight: 5000
size: Huge
hair: None, Scales are a rusty red
eyes: Cat-like

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 20 +5
DEX 10 +0 
CON 20 +5
INT 10 +0 
WIS 18 +4
CHA 10 +0 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +7
FORT +5
REF +0
WILL +6

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +0
SPD 50' // 50' Flying

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 4
DEF 12
FLAT 12
MENTAL 18

BASE ATTACK 8
MELEE +11
RANGED +6
MENTAL +12

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Skillname [mod/ranks] 
Spot [18/9] 
Listen [14/8]
Intimidate [27/7]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Talented: Listen and Spot (Contact Feat)
Skill Focus: Intimidate (Contact Feat)
Skill Focus: Spot (Contact Feat) 
Aerial Combat
Blind-Fight
Endurance
Iron Will
Toughness
Darkvision
Durability
Extra Limb (Long Neck, Tail, Grasping Hindlegs, Wings)
Identity Change

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 

Growth [+7 pp/rank+0, 56 total] 8 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Drake has the form of a huge dragon. He is extremely strong and tough, and his mind is somehow protected from intrusion.
- EXTRAS: Continous, Mental Protection
- FLAWS: Permanent

Energy Blast: Fire [+1 pp/rank+6, 16 total] 8 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Drake can breath a great cone of fire from his mouth. He can also Stun creatures with a blast of wind from his wings or freeze them with a terrifying roar.
- EXTRAS: Area, Shapable
- FLAWS: Range x 2 (Personal), Limited: Only cone shape
- STUNTS: Power Immunity, Stun, Paralyze
- NOTES: Stun and Paralyze both have the same Extras and Flaws that the Firebreath has.

Flight [+1 pp/rank+0, 6 total] 6 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Drake has a giant pair of wings that are somehow able to lift him despite his heavy weight.
- FLAWS: Limited: Wings

Telescopic Sight [+2 pp/rank+2, 6 total] 2 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Drake has very keen senses. He can see four times as well as a normal human, and has blindsight up to 120'
- EXTRAS: Telescopic Blindsight,
- STUNTS: Blindsight (Keen hearing and smell)

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES~~~ 
Disturbing: Drake is very large and has very sharp teeth and claws.

Transformation: When Drake is very worried or stressed the Dragon's mind tries to take over. When presented with siturations that cause Drake to be worried or stressed he must make a will save (DC 15) each round to stop the dragon's mind from taking over. The DC increases by 1 each round until he transforms.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [28] 
BASE ATT [24] 
BASE DEF [8] 
SKILLS [8] 
FEATS [18] 
POWERS [84] 
WEAKNESS [-20] 
TOTAL [150] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

The Drake is a spirit that lives within Paul's mind. Or, more accurately, it is a split personality of Paul's mind. For the most part it acts like a predatory animal, cunning but not necessarily intelligent. For a long time it existed only in Paul's dreams but with the release of Paul's powers it has become able to affect the normal world.




NAME Paul Hamilton (PL 4)
secret ID: Drake
HP: 2

gender: M
age: 21
height: 5' 11"
weight: 150
size: M
hair: Red
eyes: Brown

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 16 +3
DEX 14 +2
CON 16 +3
INT 18 +4
WIS 14 +2
CHA 14 +2

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +3
FORT +3
REF +2
WILL +2

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +3
SPD 30' 

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 2
DEF 14
FLAT 12
MENTAL 14

BASE ATTACK 1
MELEE +4
RANGED +3
MENTAL +3

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Computers [12/8] 
Diplomacy [8/6] 
Knowledge: Mythology [10/6] 
Knowledge: Mutants [10/6] 
Profession: Student [7/5] 
Profession: Agent [7/5] 
Science: Physics [7/3] 
Science: Biology [7/3]
Science: Chemistry [7/3]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Identity Change
Attractive
Connected: MCA

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Armor [+1 pp/rank+0, 3 total] 3 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Science
- SPECIAL: Paul wears a kevlar vest when he is out on duty.

Weapon: Ranged [+1 pp/rank+0, 3 total] 3 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Science
- SPECIAL: Paul has a light handgun for emergencies.

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Transformation: When Drake is very worried or stressed the Dragon's mind tries to take over. When presented with siturations that cause Drake to be worried or stressed he must make a will save (DC 15) each round to stop the dragon's mind from taking over. The DC increases by 1 each round until he transforms.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [32] 
BASE ATT [3] 
BASE DEF [4] 
SKILLS [15] 
FEATS [6] 
POWERS [6] 
WEAKNESS [-10] 
TOTAL [56] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

Paul Kitt is a mutant. His mutation is a shapechanging ability that remains dormant except in times of extreme stress. Paul lived a fairly non-stressful life so his mutation never activated for his entire childhood or teenage years. The closest he ever came to realizing his mutation was his dreams. Every night he dreamed he was a dragon. Sometimes he would dream he was flying, sometimes he would dream of hunting a creature, sometimes he would dream of fighting, but in the dreams he was always the same red dragon. For all of his childhood Paul passed these dreams off as an extension of his fascination with mythalogical creatures and never realized the truth.

Then in his first year of college came the luckiest and unluckiest day of Paul's life. It was a day that seemed destined for everything to go wrong. He had overslept and missed the bus, his girlfriend dumped him for the senior jock that always picked on him, he forget to study for the big biology test and failed miserably, missed the bus again, and got mugged on the way home. Paul finally found his way home and almost immediately fell asleep. He dreamed an incredibly vivid dream where he was the dragon and burned down the jock's apartment.

When he woke up Paul was in Alkatraz prison with no memory of how he got there and a splitting headache. A rather lengthy conversation with the Prison guards revealed to him what had happened. Apparently the dream had been real this time, Paul's dormant shapeshifting mutation had activated to resolve the stress in his life, and had done so by attacking one of the sorces of stress. Thankfully no one had been hurt in the incident (the jock was at Paul's ex-girlfriend's house, of all the ironies) and after another lengthy conversation with the prison psychologist Paul was released from Azkaban. 

Obviously he couldn't just return to his previous life, he had to learn how to control his powers so an incident like that didn't happen again. So he went to the MCA for training. After a few years of training he was able to control his ability to change into the dragon. Unfortunately he still hasn't learned how to stop the dragon from taking over in times of stress. He is currently working as an agent of the MCA. His powers make him a useful agent for them and when he does lose control the other agents can usually subdue him until he regains his senses.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> @Brother Shatterstone: You would be the kind of mutant who would have been contacted. A field medic (Healing) who need a minimal training to protect himself (Incorporeal), just too great. But you would had to wear at every moment, a device that shut down your aura, so you don't charm the whole organisation.




Sounds like a plan, would this device still be part of her uniform today?  Maybe with an on off button or would they allow her to move about unmolested?


----------



## buzzard (Jun 3, 2004)

IMMORTAL MAN
Alias: Lazarus Long
PL: 10

Size: Medium

Age: unknown
Height: 73
Weight: 210
Hair: white
Eyes: gray


*ABILITIES*
STR      16    +3
DEX      18    +4
CON      18    +4
INT      12    +1
WIS      14    +2
CHA      14    +2


*SAVES*
DMG      +9
FORT     +9
REF      +9
WILL     +7


*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +4
SPEED     30/60/120


*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      7
DEF           21
FLAT          17
MENTAL        19

BASE ATT      8
MELEE         +11
RANGED        +12
MENTAL        +10


*SKILLS*
Acrobatics*  [13/9]
Balance  [10/6]
Bluff  [2]
Climb  [9/6]
Concentration  [2]
Diplomacy  [2]
Drive*  [10/6]
Escape Artist  [10/6]
Hide  [10/6]
Intimidate  [3]
Jump  [9/6]
Knowledge: history  [2/1]
Listen  [2]
Move Silent  [10/6]
Ride*  [10/6]
Search  [1]
Sense Motive  [2]
Sleight/Hand*  [10/6]
Spot  [5/3]
Survival  [2]
Swim  [9/6]
Taunt  [2]


*FEATS*
 Immunity (Super) (aging)
 Immunity (Super) (disease)
 Immunity (Super) (poison)
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
 Rapid Healing (remove addtl stun & lethal hit when recovering)
 Durability (Super) (lethal dmg < = to dmg save is stun)
 Expertise ((- attack), (+ def), 5 max)
 Imp. Trip (when tripping, can immediately attack)



*POWERS*
 regeneration [+10, Extra Back from the Brink]
 amazing save (physical) [+5]
 amazing save (will) [+5]
 amazing save(reflex) [+5]
 amazing save (fortitude) [+5]

*WEAKNESS*
 Naïve ( -5 sense motive checks)

Immortal Man, also known as Lazarus Long, a name he took from a book he enjoyed some time ago, is an odd case. He seems to have been alive for quite some time but can't really say how long. He seems to be a mutant whose power is an extremely high rate of regeneration. Small scrapes and cuts heal almost immediately. More serious wounds might just take a little while, but not very long. He seems to think he's been almost dead before, but healed from it. He can't really be sure. Poisons, disease, and aging are not his concern. 

However part of this regeneration causes a bit of trouble. You see the brain is not designed to have it's nuerons renewed. However in Laz's case, the cells regenerate like every other part of his body. Thus there's a great deal of turnover inside his skull. This causes problems. Brain cells aren't really that adept at passing along memories. They can do it sometimes, but only imperfectly. Thus he has a great deal of trouble remembering things. He has vague flashes of his own, and the world's history. This leads to problems when he's dealing with people. He really doesn't understand what to expect all that well. While it is certain that he's seen it all, he just can't remember it. 

The counterside that is nice is that muscle memory is designed to work with cellular regeneration. Thus he is very skilled in most physical matters. Anything which he's done for a while he excells at. Also his body simply keeps itself at a high level of physical perfection. 

He's been tromping through the world for far longer than he can remember. His exploits have generally been passed off more as legend than anything else. The Instite, though, is curious about legends and looked into this one. They managed to track down Laz, and convinved him to work for them. They offered him a place that would be his memory and a reason for his existence. He was game. 

He is always assigned to a team as his imperfect understanding of the world can be a liability. However his durability tends to offset this. Properly equipped he can be a significant force in combat, but he really isn't in the league with really powerful mutants. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan, would this device still be part of her uniform today?  Maybe with an on off button or would they allow her to move about unmolested?




If you want that device in your uniform, you'll have to pay it. It will cost 1 pp/rank (to cancel uncontrol flaw). So you can have it if you want. It is a device, so it has the device flaw, but as the flaw would reduce the cost to 0, you can consider to have the subtle extra, so it can be hidden pretty well and fit with any outfit. But the device would be something high-tech and fragile, not design to recieve hits.

@Drakknyte32: Your Dragon biologist is good. He fits well with Argent's character, most likely you would both be in the same team, a more scientific oriented team.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If you want that device in your uniform, you'll have to pay it. It will cost 1 pp/rank (to cancel uncontrol flaw).




All in all it sounds reasonable.   Though I'm going to pass on it and if the institute what’s her to be “quite” then they can make her wear it…  She probably finds it to be slightly insulting and would rather not wear it at all.  

Anyhow, I shall rewrite the characters history today, but it will probably need to wait till tonight…  work looks to be busy.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 4, 2004)

Just to be clear, I was re-reading the creation rules. It seems to say that we get three bonus feats a contact, and a gadget. If this is correct I will do my editing. 

I can list the feats here:
wealthx2 (compound interest is a wonderful thing)
talented (hide, move silently)

Gadget: Heavy Pistol +5L


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, I was re-reading the creation rules. It seems to say that we get three bonus feats a contact, and a gadget. If this is correct I will do my editing.




Almost, Contact have 3 feats from the list.

Field Agent have a 5 poins slot for devices, but they can spend them during the mission. The points are coming back after each mission (or after some time if the mission is too long).

Those are two small quirks that I give freely and doesn't count in the PL calculation.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Almost, Contact have 3 feats from the list.
> 
> Field Agent have a 5 poins slot for devices, but they can spend them during the mission. The points are coming back after each mission (or after some time if the mission is too long).
> 
> Those are two small quirks that I give freely and doesn't count in the PL calculation.




EEK! I didn't realise that. Don't know how I missed it. As a contact I want Anthony to have the 3 feats. Just need to decide on what.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> EEK! I didn't realise that. Don't know how I missed it. As a contact I want Anthony to have the 3 feats. Just need to decide on what.




Look at the list. They are mainly feats that represent social position or connection or some great talent you have, leke connected and skill focus. The complete list is at the first page, and all restriction are waved for thoe feats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

I hate to be a barer of bad news but I'm just sort of tied of M&M at the moment...  I've had 3 PbP going of it a week ago and they've all gone sour and such so I think I'm going to take a break instead of looking for a game to stuff my character in.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that.. I will need to rethink some things for the game.

For the others, if you are still up for the game, it will start soon, I just need to fix one or two things first.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

The game will start next week. We have Argent and Drak as two contact in the MCA for the Institute. We have buzzard as a member of the Institute, and Mark Chance will join as another agent of the Institute. I'll wait for some news from Mark Chance before beggining. I may start the MCA first, to let Mark Chance the time to finish his character, as he is leaving for the week-end.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2004)

Any slots still open in this game?  I originally skipped it for fear that I had too many games going on, but a couple of my new ones are moving slowly enough that I think I can handle one more.

If you're still taking on players, do you have greater need for agents or contacts?  I have a concept in mind that I could tweak out in either direction, though it might work better as a contact.

Thanks!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

One spot left, so you'll welcome Rybear. I have 2 of both. I would prefer an agent, except if the contact could be well assimilated to the plot I have now. First, tell me your idea, and then, I will tell you if it's fits well.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> One spot left, so you'll welcome Rybear. I have 2 of both. I would prefer an agent, except if the contact could be well assimilated to the plot I have now. First, tell me your idea, and then, I will tell you if it's fits well.





Cool.

Well, the concept I'm working on is of a woman who is essentially a water elemental.  Permanent body of water, with a liberal dose of water powers.  She can exist perfectly fine on land and has a broad suite of abilities that can be useful in a variety of circumstances.

Given her abilities, I'm thinking that she was recruited by the US Navy at a young age.  Probably given a fairly high civilian ranking and plenty of training...then went to work around the world in intelligence gathering and other extremely difficult underwater operations.  Spied on the Chinese and Russian navies and shipyards, rescued ships in distress, performed some demolition work, and so on.  Retired from that after a handful of years.

From here, she went into more peaceful studies - oceanography and/or marine biology.  As she has powerful weather control, she could have made some good money on the side by offering to create rain in drought-stricken areas or buffer against the worst damage from hurricanes.  This is more in line with being a contact (with useful abilities).

Another alternative is that she skipped from the Navy over to the Institute and became an agent in a more direct fashion.  

Or, go with the first option, but was recruited back out of "retirement" to become an agent.


I'm flexible.  If the whole concept seems "off" from your intent for this game, I can work up something completely different, too.  This concept has just grown on me since I started working it up.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Now, you are making the things easy for me 

Go for the contact concept. Suggestion, you are presently woking at the University of San Diego with the oceanographic team. You can decide the project.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now, you are making the things easy for me
> 
> Go for the contact concept. Suggestion, you are presently woking at the University of San Diego with the oceanographic team. You can decide the project.





Hehe...I'm glad the concept works so well for you.  I was a little concerned that it wouldn't fit with the game style.

I will try to get the draft character posted later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2004)

*Cover Name:* Naiad or Sea Nymph
*Real Name:* Jessica Lorne
*Age:* 32

Str 12 (+1)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 18 (+4)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 12 (+1)

Init +4
Hero Points 5
Move: 30' (or 50' stretch); 80' swim, 327,860' sprint (over 37,000mph)

*Saves:*
Damage +6
Fort +4
Ref +4
Will +2

Base Attack Bonus +4
Melee +5
Ranged +8 (+9 within 30')

Base Defense Bonus +5
Defense 19
Mental 17

*Feats:* Instant Stand, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Toughness, Underwater Combat, All-around Sight, Darkvision; Bonus contact feats (Wealth x2, Connected - mostly academic and military).

*Skills:*
Computers 1 (+3)
Demolitions 1 (+3)
Diplomacy 3 (+4)
Disable Device 1 (+3)
Escape Artist 3 (+17)
Knowledge: Naval technology 3 (+5)
Languages: English, Mandarin Chinese, Russian 2
Science: Limnology and Oceanography 3 (+5)
Search 4 (+6)

*Powers:*
Alternate Form (water) 10 [Stunts: Dolphin leap, Super Swim, Amphibious; Flaw: permanent]  (46pts)
**Elasticity 10 (50' stretch, +10 escape artist)
**Protection 10
**Swimming 10
**Immunities (Critical hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Starvation, Suffication, Pressure, Energy: fire, electicity, and cold)

Element Control (water) 10 [Extra: Control Weather; Stunts: create water, destroy water, blast, suffocate, dehydrate] (40pts)
**Telekinesis (water) - 1,024,000lbs
**Create/destroy (water) - 9,375 gal per half action
**Dehydrate (as Disintegrate, but only affects organics/water based items)

Regenerate 1 (2pts)

Invisibility 1 [Flaw: only in water or very heavy rain] (1pt)


*Weakness:* Disturbing Appearance


*Appearance:*
Jessica's most striking characteristic is that her body is comprised almost entirely of water.  She is transparent and generally lacking visible internal organs.  In spite of the fluid nature of her body, she is able to maintain a distinctly female human form to a high degree of detail - she believes that her soul is able to remember her original form.

Her ability to manipulate water allows her to enhance the surface tension of her "skin" to the point that she can physically manipulate things without getting them wet.  She can also make her body feel semi-solid, enabling her to shake hands, hug, or otherwise interact with people and objects.  Many of these actions require continual concentration, however, so much of the time she is dripping water and a person could poke a hand clear through her body without causing harm.

She often wears clothing when in public, to help eleviate some of the oddity of her condition.  Most all the items in her wardrobe are synthetic materials (polyester, nylon, etc) that will hold up to being continually wet.  She never bothers with shoes if she can possibly avoid it and prefers to not wear clothing at all when she can get away with it.

Due to the elastic nature of her body, she can assume many forms.  Typically, however, she maintains her "default" form - a 5'6" classically female figure.  She rarely bothers to simulate hair, though she can if the mood suits her.  Occasionally, for formal affairs, Jessica will incorporate colorful tropical (live) fish into her body.  Her version of jewelery, as she puts it jokingly.


*Personality:*
Jessica's unique and unsettling appearance could have left her as a really screwed up woman.  Her upbringing, however, enabled her to get past much of that and she is a generally optimistic and friendly woman.  She has a tomboy attitude in many things and typically prefers the company of men to women.

She is loyal to causes she deems worthy, and is similarly devoted to friends and colleages.  She is quite assertive and will go after her goals with considerable devotion.

Jessica spends most of her time doing research.  For recreation, she explores coral reefs and enjoys surfing (though she isn't very good at it unless she "cheats" with her powers).


*Background:*
When only six years old, Jessica lost her mother to cancer.  Her father and two older brothers raised her, giving her a decidedly tomboy upbringing.  Her father was a retired Navy man who worked in the shipbuilding industry in Northern California.

Jessica's family spent many of their weekends surfing on the Pacific coast and their vacations were often spent snorkling in exotic locations.  While surfing on one such trip at age 13, Jessica found herself trapped underwater in a strong undertow.  She panicked and started inhaling water.  To her surprise, she could breath it.  Over the span of about a minute, her latent mutation overtook her entire body, expelling the non-water matter completely.

She was understandably shocked, but at the same time the sense of freedom and control of the water around her left her in exultation.  After a few minutes of exploring, she noticed that her father and brothers were searching for her frantically.  She revealed herself to them.  

Over the next few years in high school, her brothers laid the groundwork for helping her deal with her new form.  As strong and charismatic boys in the school, they made it clear that no one was to pick on their baby sister.  The encouragement of her family as well as that of a few key teachers helped her put her life into a positive perspective.

Following high school, she was recruited by the US Navy outside the normal channels.  As a civilian, she was granted the equivalent ranking of Lieutenant and given extensive training in naval technology and intelligence.  She spent seven years spying on the Chinese and Russian fleets, as well as helping in other operations.  She also did a little demolition and rescue work.  By the time she left from burn-out, she had attained the civilian rank of Commander.

After "retirement", the Navy paid her way through UCLA and a degree in Limnology and Oceanography.  Along the way, she earned some extra money by helping bring rain to drought-stricken areas as well as deflecting the worst damage from a number of hurricanes.  Though this business was lucrative, a couple lawsuits were brought upon her.  One suit implyed that a rainstorm she manifested had caused a car accident that left a person dead.  Another lawsuit suggested that she had caused drought conditions in order to profit from alleviating them.  Both cases were tossed out, but Jessica decided to leave that business to God and mother nature. 

She has since returned to academia, slowly working on a masters degree at San Diego St. University.  Much of her time is spent collecting data in the oceans for a research group that she has joined up with at the school.  She lives in a beautiful ocean-front house, custom-built to withstand her continually damp living conditions.


*Point Breakdown:*
Stats 28
BAB/BDB 22
Feats 14
Skills 7
Powers 89
Weakness -10
Total 150


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The game will start next week. We have Argent and Drak as two contact in the MCA for the Institute. We have buzzard as a member of the Institute, and Mark Chance will join as another agent of the Institute. I'll wait for some news from Mark Chance before beggining. I may start the MCA first, to let Mark Chance the time to finish his character, as he is leaving for the week-end.




Hey all!

I got back from vacationing with the family a day later than planned. Is there still room for me?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, there is still a place for you. I have written up part of the introduction. I will post it Sunday. It will starts mainly with the contacts, so you don't need to hurry too much your character creation, as you'll play an agent.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 21, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yeap, there is still a place for you. I have written up part of the introduction. I will post it Sunday. It will starts mainly with the contacts, so you don't need to hurry too much your character creation, as you'll play an agent.




Excellent. Now that I've got my computer problems fixed, I'll get to work on a character, et cetera.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, no matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't muster the enthusiasm for Jack Frost that I initially felt. So, I reverted to an old stand-by from my DC Heroes days. Hope he makes the grade:

*The Anvil**
Quote:* "I'm gonna hit you with so many rights, you'll beg for a left."
*Power Level:* 10
*Occupation:* Former professional fighter 
*Real Name:* George Washington Courmier
*Height:* 6' 2" 
*Weight:* 265 lbs. 
*Eyes:* White
*Hair:* Black

*History:* Growing up on the mean streets of New Orleans, options seemed limited to the young George Washington Courmier, especially since he never managed to excel in school outside of athletics. He became involved in boxing at the neighborhood community center while still in middle school. From boxing, he moved into kick-boxing and judo. Before he finished high school, George's impressive reputation as an amateur fighter had spread throughout New Orleans. Shortly after he graduated from high school, George was recruited by professional fight promoter Ron McQueen, competing in both kick-boxing and conventional boxing matches. For the next 5 years, he worked his way up the heavy-weight ladder in both sports, facing defeat only once in 23 professional bouts.

Then, on August 15, 1995, the most fateful day of George's life, he faced the United Boxing Association's heavy-weight champion, Roderick Jackson. Jackson was the heavy favorite for the match, especially among the rackets of illegal sports gambling controlled by various crime families. George surprised everyone with the match of his life. Jackson's best hits left George unfazed, whereas George's successful punches rocked the champion repeatedly. Unknown to anyone at the time, George was a mutant whose latent superhuman abilities were coming to the fore during the match. In the fourth round, just as George landed a knock-out right cross to Jackson's jaw, George's mutations fully manifested themselves.

Shock and outrage spread from the arena to the major media. Charges of fraud and cheating ruled the day. While legal action brought against George and McQueen were unable to prove any criminal intent, George was nevertheless stripped of his title and banned from professional fight organizations. McQueen's own career was ruined as well. McQueen and George went underground to the world of illegal, full-contact extreme fighting. Nicknamed the Anvil, George began to earn a new reputation as one of the toughest metahuman brawlers on the underground circuits. The money wasn't great, but it was good enough for McQueen and George to live in comfort, and for George to send money home to help take care of his aging mother Dora.

Anvil's next career change has occurred only recently after being contacted by recruiters for the Institut who had followed his life since his expulsion from legitimate professional fighting.

*Personality:* Anvil's tough front is entirely a front. He _is_ tough. But he is also an old-school fighter with a firm belief in the honor of the sport. It's just a fight, nothing personal. What happens in the ring stays in the ring, and when the ref says break, you break. He approaches his work for the Institut with same mind-set. The Institut is both his manager and the ref. He fights who is told to fight when he is told to fight.

*Powers & Tactics:* The mutations that ended Anvil's fighting career radically altered his physiology. He is impervious to conventional injury, and this invulnerability extends even to psychic attacks. Anvil is also much faster and has superhumanly acute senses. Due to his iron-hard flesh and wide-ranging martial arts training, Anvil's unarmed attacks are significantly more effective than prior to his mutation. With a single, well-placed strike, Anvil can shatter steel. He is immune to extremes in temperature, diseases, and his body does not accumulate toxins that cause exhaustion or require sleep. Anvil's tactics are generally simple: close as quickly as possible for melee and hit his foe until that foe is unconscious. This simplicity can be deceiving. Anvil is familiar with a number of martial arts that give him access to a variety of specialized unarmed attacks. 

*Weaknesses:* Anvil's mutations altered his appearance in disturbing ways. His eyes are coated with a milky tissue that, despite expectations, actually augment his visual acuity. His skin's coloration has changed from dark brown to a blue-green that is decidely not natural.

*Stat Block:* Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Defense 16 (+4 base, +2 Dex), flat-footed 14; Mental Defense 14 (+4 base), flat-footed 14; Protection +10 (including Mental); Spd 80 ft.; Base Atk +8 (+3 for ranged attacks); Atk +14 melee (+15S, unarmed attack), +5 ranged; SV Dmg +7 (+5 Con, +2 Toughness), Fort +5 (+5 Con), Ref +2 (+2 Dex), Will +0; Str 20 (+5), Dex 14 (+2), Con 20 (+5), Int 13 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 13 (+1).
*Skills (Ranks):* Acrobatics +8 (6), Balance +4 (0), Bluff -5 (0), Diplomacy -2 (0), Escape Artist +8 (6), Intimidate +11 (10), Jump +7 (0), Sense Motive +6 (6), Taunt +11 (8).
*Feats:* Attack Focus (melee), Durability, Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Immunity (cold, disease, critical hits, exhaustion, heat), Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Rapid Strike, Rapid Takedown, Startle, Takedown Attack, Toughness.
*Powers:*
* Protection +10 [_Extras:_ Immunity +5, Mental Protection, Running, Strike, Super-Senses; _Source:_ Mutation; _Cost:_ 7/6 pp; _Total:_ 65 pp].
*Equipment:* Procurement +5.
*Weakness:* Disturbing.

*Cost Breakdown:*
_Ability Scores:_ 30 pp.
_BAB:_ 19 pp.
_BDB:_ 8 pp.
_Skills:_ 12 pp.
_Feats:_ 26 pp.
_Powers:_ 65 pp.
_Weakness:_ -10 pp.
_Total:_ 150 pp.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, the game have finally started. I have posted the first post, but it doesn't include everyone yet. The two field agent will soon enter into action.

To fin the thread, just follow the link:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1613792#post1613792


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

I have started a RG thread. Look at my signature and follow the link. Add you haracter there, so I don't have the load all the pages of that thread to have the stats. Thanks.

For the two agent. It will start tommorow. Sorry, but hadn't the time to finish you post now.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 25, 2004)

Still taking characters? Or closed?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

I have 5 players. It was the number of character I wished for at start. I am taking alternate. For the first issue, I doubt I will add onether person, but with time, I'll need new victims, and they may be new players. If you want to join, submit your character. It will need to be a character with no relation to the Institute (build it as a contact).

As the first issue just starts, you'll have plenty of time to read this thread (and I suggest it, as the information is spread through it). If you are interested, tell me, I'll have to give you a little inside of the next issue, so you can fit in. As I said, I need victims   

But the first issue just start, so it can take some time before you can join.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2004)

Buzzard, Mark Chance, you are up! Look to the iC. Have fun


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

What's the status of this game?  Just wondering.  Seems like we might be suffering from some slow/no posting.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, the action in San Fransisco is on a stop, Cricket and Drake are not posting.

And on another side, I just found a job, which give me a bit less time. I would like to continue that game, but I won't have the time to try to promote it to make my players post. So, I dunno if you all are interested to continue. If it is the case, let's the game continue, if not, I'll just take the time I would have spend on this game to give more qualities to my other game where I am player.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 24, 2004)

Well, I'm up for pressing on with this game.  Your call on whether you can keep up with a limited cast.  If not, I'll understand completely.  It's hard to keep a game going if people aren't posting regularly.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 24, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Well, I'm up for pressing on with this game.  Your call on whether you can keep up with a limited cast.  If not, I'll understand completely.  It's hard to keep a game going if people aren't posting regularly.





Limited cast?
I'd possibly be interested in joining if it's still open.

let me know
-kev-


----------

